# Wanderlei Silva vs Fedor Emelianenko- Why did this fight NEVER happen?



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

In Pride...
Back when Wand was tearing threw EVERYONE during his 20 fight win streak, and same with Fedor, when both where champ... why did PrideFC not make this fight happen? 

"The ultra agressive dominant Middleweight Champion: Wanderlei Silva takes on the undefeated Pride Heavyweight King: Fedor Emelianenko in an Openweight Champion versus Champion fight!!!"

This fight could have been HUGE/MASSIVE/TITANIC/GARGANTUAN!!! So why did it never happen???

Simple fact, I think this fight would have been a milestone for PrideFC. After all they had so many other mismatched fights (weight wise)... so why not throw the two most dominating Pride champs in against each other?:confused05:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, not that it would make a any sense now, but back around late 04' just before Wandy lost to Hunt, that woulda been the best time, and yeah your absolutely right, that woulda been an incredible main event.

I dont think Wandy woulda stood much chance of beating Fedor then or now though to be honest.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Very true. But regardless of who would've won (Back during Wand's 20 fight tear), the fight would have been monumental!

It NUTS that PrideFC didn't make it happen.:confused03:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Uh, it would have done nothing good for PRIDE. It would be a great fantasy fight to ponder over, but other than that there isnt much substance to this fight ever becoming reality.

Why would the MW Champ fight the HW Champ, what would that prove? If Wandy beat Fedor, PRIDE would have shot themselves in the foot because its never good if your "Invinsible" HW Champ gets beat by a MW, or Vise-Versa.

This also goes for UFC, why didnt Chuck face Arlovski, or Timmy?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The open weight tournament could have been a possible set up for it, but I think Wandy actually replaced Fedor.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> The open weight tournament could have been a possible set up for it, but I think Wandy actually replaced Fedor.


Correct. That was some beatdown he put on _ol' Ironhead_ aswell.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Cartheron said:


> Correct. That was some beatdown he put on _ol' Ironhead_ aswell.


That was some beatdown he got from The Crocop


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

might have had something to do with the difference in weight?


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Uh, it would have done nothing good for PRIDE. It would be a great fantasy fight to ponder over, but other than that there isnt much substance to this fight ever becoming reality.
> 
> Why would the MW Champ fight the HW Champ, what would that prove? If Wandy beat Fedor, PRIDE would have shot themselves in the foot because its never good if your "Invinsible" HW Champ gets beat by a MW, or Vise-Versa.
> 
> This also goes for UFC, why didnt Chuck face Arlovski, or Timmy?



I see what you're saying here... But how could it NOT be good for Pride? You got this Uber SciFi fantasy dream fight, which they could've put on... I cant see how it _wouldn't_ be good. In fact, I cant see how it wouldnt be anything other than GREAT!

And weight has NOTHING to do with it. Wand vs Hunt anyone...


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

plazzman said:


> That was some beatdown he got from The Crocop


lol no doubt. He seriously looked like he'd been killed after he got KO'd.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Scorch said:


> I see what you're saying here... But how could it NOT be good for Pride? You got this Uber SciFi fantasy dream fight, which they could've put on... I cant see how it _wouldn't_ be good. In fact, I cant see how it wouldnt be anything other than GREAT!
> 
> And weight has NOTHING to do with it. Wand vs Hunt anyone...


Well it wouldn't be good for PRIDE for the reasons I stated; it wouldnt look good for PRIDE if their HW champ was beaten by a MW. Also, there is nothing but ticket sales to be made of it, no fighter gains an advantage.



> You got this Uber SciFi fantasy dream fight, which they could've put on... I cant see how it _wouldn't_ be good. In fact, I cant see how it wouldnt be anything other than GREAT!


And thats the thing, its nothing but a fantasy match for the general fan, but for the business aspect, its sheer suicide. Plain and simple, it has no purpose.

If we were on the idea of making "Uber SciFi Fantasy" matches come true than we would surely have to have many outlandish fights come true.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

It would've been a spectacular fight! Wand: The ultra super agressive mega striker! Against the unbeatable HW Champ: Fedor! How could you _not_ have wanted to see that fight? Especially in '04?


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Well it wouldn't be good for PRIDE for the reasons I stated; it wouldnt look good for PRIDE if their HW champ was beaten by a MW. Also, there is nothing but ticket sales to be made of it, no fighter gains an advantage.
> 
> 
> And thats the thing, its nothing but a fantasy match for the general fan, but for the business aspect, its sheer suicide. Plain and simple, it has no purpose.
> ...


From a business prespective, I see what you're saying... but then again I dont. If they were worried about they're business and Wand, why'd they put Wand against Hunt and Cro Cop?

they could've saved Wand those two losses if they just put him against Fedor in the first place. 

You know... Wand, current MW champ, coming off 17 straight wins vs Undefeated HW champ Fedor... W.T.Hell?

And if Wand beat Fedor.. so what. That fuels the whole "Wand hype" and makes him even more popular. And vis vera. So how could they lose from that?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wandy faced Mirko because Fedor dropped out of the OPWGP, and it was a pretty even match-up with Wandy actually coming in weighing more than Mirko.

And the Hendo fight, well whats wrong with giving the #1 contender his title shot. Its not like Minowa challenged for the title.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

And one last thing I dont understand... I can see how putting those two together back then could've been business suicied, but then again... Think of the ticket and PPV sales. Potentially it could've been the biggest MMA PPV in history!!! How would that have been bad for business? Sure, one of them loses... but both are legends. Loseing one fight to a legend isnt that bad. Im sure they could've rebounded fine. :confused02:

Plus side: Millions of Dollars in sales. 

Down side: One of them gets a loss. (But would rebound for sure)


So... I still fail to see how that could be bad for business.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ticket Sales and revenue are always best for a business, theres respect, integrity and responisibility. Plus I really dont remember the last time someone said "Damn Fedor vs Wandy would totally own right now"

Downside: Fedor loses to a MW and PRIDE's HW div looks vulnerable

Downside: Fedor beats a MW and gains nothing towards his HW status.

Think about this, do you really thinks its sensible for Hughes vs Rampage/Liddel to happen?


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

But it wouldn't have been _that_ big of weight difference. 

And if Fedor beat the MW Wand... then he'd have been the guy who ended Wand's 17 fight win streak. That means something. 

And if Wand beats Fedor, then he's the _killer_ MW Champ who beat Fedor. But I see what your saying about making the HW division look vulnerable. 

But most likely Fedor would have won. With that kind of win (Ending Wands 17 fight win streak; Stopping the Monster) would have _for sure _ meant something.



And again it's NOT equivelant to Hughes vs Rampage. But more so to Rich Franklin vs Rampage. Or Rampage vs Cro Cop.

So...


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Upside: Millions upon Millions of Dollars. And a Uber hype match getting even MORE exposure for PrideFC.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, I thought about a little, and I believe that it was rather stupid of PRIDE to give Mark Hunt to Wandy and have Wandy's 5 year undefeated record snapped, so giving Wandy Fedor wouldn't be completely out of the question.

However, why would you deliberatly set up to have youre undefeated MW Champ lose? Why not have another MW fighter beat him? That way atleast you get some progross within the weight divisions.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

So Wand vs Fedor is the hype match of the century of PrideFC.

Having your MW Champion with a 5 year undefeated streak losing to your HW champ is a... hit, Pride would have to take. But Wand losing to Fedor wouldnt be so bad for him. He'd get alot of respect for it, then go back to fighting other MW's and (hopfully) start winning again. Thus, you get your ultimate dream fight and millions of dollars, while not Harming the status of your MW champ. The only thing being bad about Wand losing would be that he keeps losing after losing to Fedor. But otherwise... it'd have been gold.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I wouldnt be surprised if PRIDE did ever do that, extremely uneccessary, but as you say, profitable.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

EDIT: crap, double post....


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't see how this would've made the kind of money you think or be the biggest MMA PPV ever.

I don't know the numbers that PRIDE did on PPV, but I'm pretty sure they were small (like 100,000 sales for big events). You have to remember that PRIDE was on free tv in Japan, and MMA still wasn't that big in North America in 04. Plus, the kind of money needed to get those two guys in the ring together at that time would be pretty astronomical.

They probably would've gotten 250,000 PPV sales, max. Whatever building they had it in would be packed, but tickets don't bring in as much money as PPV, even when the crowds are 80,000+.

Now, if you put that fight together under the same circumstances (so basically, erase Wandy's losses to Cro Cop, Hunt, Arona and Hendo) but with today's MMA climate, it would probably do a million sales, but Wandy and Fedor aren't as marketable in North America as Chuck or Randy. If there were two UFC guys who were the equivalent of Wandy and Fedor circa 2004, and you put them in a PPV now, I agree that it would be the biggest event ever.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> I don't see how this would've made the kind of money you think or be the biggest MMA PPV ever.


Wand vs Fedor would be PrideFC's biggest fight EVER because its between their two most dominant and most popular champions ever. Especially in '04. Like, lets say that instead of Wand vs Hunt, it was Wand vs Fedor... it would've been HUGE. Now, uneccessary, maybe. But profitable, YES! 

Plus, how would Fedor react to Wand's ultra agressive style? I mean, Fedor hands down would win, but it still would be the biggest fight PrideFC could have ever put on. Why you ask? Because it would have been a fight between the two most famous Pride fighters ever! It could, and should have happened.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Scorch said:


> Fedor hands down would win, .



I think Wand would stand a punchers chance, i know its would be highly unlikely that Fedor would get caught, but he did get caught before against Fujita.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

How would Fedor react to Wandy's super agressive style?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

plazzman said:


> And the Hendo fight, well whats wrong with giving the #1 contender his title shot. Its not like Minowa challenged for the title.


You are off base on this one. The #1 contender at that time was w/o a doubt Shogun. He wouldn't fight Wanderlei so after him it was very clear the next in line was Rogerio Nogueira.

It was dumb that Henderson got that fight it should've been Nogueira vs Wanderlei no doubt about it. Henderson did nothing to earn that rematch. He got it because they wanted an American to fight Wanderlei.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The fight never really made sense. In 2003 Wanderlei was fighting in the 2003 MWGP. In 2004 Fedor was fighting in the 2004 HWGP. In 2005 Wanderlei was fighting in the 2005 MWGP. After the 2005 MWGP Wanderlei had to regain his cred by fighting Arona again. And Fedor got hurt which is why Wanderlei filled in for him at the 2006 OWGP. 

While Plazzman makes good points as to why it didn't make sense to make the fight. Honestly Pride couldn't ever make the fight. GP and injury's led them to never really both being ready at the same time.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok. I see why it didnt happen. 

So now the BIG question is: What would the fight have been like if it had happened? How does Fedor react to Wand's style? How does Wand react to the mighty Fedor?


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Mc19 said:


> I think Wand would stand a punchers chance, i know its would be highly unlikely that Fedor would get caught, but he did get caught before against Fujita.


Yes but Fedor wasn't expecting Fujita to be throwing and trading punches. His hands were lower to help defend the takedown. Fedor comes with a gameplan. His hands were lower against Nogueira. . . against Cro Cop where were they? High. Where do you think they would be if he fought Wanderlei? And you can bet he'd be ready with a gameplan for an aggresive striker, which would involve not getting hit. ie take him down, GnP or submission.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Cartheron said:


> Yes but Fedor wasn't expecting Fujita to be throwing and trading punches. His hands were lower to help defend the takedown. Fedor comes with a gameplan. His hands were lower against Nogueira. . . against Cro Cop where were they? High. Where do you think they would be if he fought Wanderlei? And you can bet he'd be ready with a gameplan for an aggresive striker, which would involve not getting hit. ie take him down, GnP or submission.


 yeah it would be ground and pound for most likely, but this is mma, anything can happen. and if it were to happen, it would happen most likely against someone as good as wanderlei.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> You are off base on this one. The #1 contender at that time was w/o a doubt Shogun. He wouldn't fight Wanderlei so after him it was very clear the next in line was Rogerio Nogueira.
> 
> It was dumb that Henderson got that fight it should've been Nogueira vs Wanderlei no doubt about it. Henderson did nothing to earn that rematch. He got it because they wanted an American to fight Wanderlei.


Very true BBJD, I was off base with the Hendo, I never considered Shogun because of the Chute Box, and I COMPLETELY forgot about Rogerio, poor guy. But your definitly right about Hendo fighting because he was American, since he beat Vitor, in America, I think they wented to have a trend going and appeal to the American crowd.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I was interested to see how Rogerio's boxing would have faired against the Axe Murderer. Sadly Sokky comes along and flatlines a Nogueira. Who does that?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Really, they hated Rogerio. I think it was his shy, timid personality that they took advantage of. Its true, he should have definitly been in line for Wandy. He would have taken a beating, but being a Nogueira, he would have treaded on and took it to the ground.

PRIDE had some shotty match-making towards the end.


----------

